# First try at golf



## chellie (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2018)

Think its great when children first start playing, they pick it up so quickly. Was great fun when I took our two to golf, just so much excitement they inject into playing/hitting. Was speaking to a guy in a club car park when on holiday, who was asking us how we ended up all playing, as he has been trying to get son to play with him.

You going out with her on the course/encouraging her to play ?


----------



## chellie (Aug 7, 2018)

ADA said:



			Think its great when children first start playing, they pick it up so quickly. Was great fun when I took our two to golf, just so much excitement they inject into playing/hitting. Was speaking to a guy in a club car park when on holiday, who was asking us how we ended up all playing, as he has been trying to get son to play with him.

You going out with her on the course/encouraging her to play ?
		
Click to expand...

She is our six year old granddaughter and walks the full 18 with us at least once a week now. I've got her booked into a two hour session that the local range is doing in a couple of weeks and she's going to have a couple of taster goes with our Pro then hopefully start on the lessons.

This was the other week when men were walking off the course because of the rain


----------



## BrianM (Aug 7, 2018)

Great stuff.
My son is 7 now and has had group lessons and private lessons and the joy 'you' get when they hit a good shot is great.
A bit like yourself with your grand daughter, my boy first had a hit at Castle stuart for the Scottish Open, i couldnt believe how well he was hitting it there, the guy that was doing it was excellent.
Hope your grand daughter carries it on.


----------



## jusme (Aug 8, 2018)

Good to read these stories. My little boy is 4 and a half and I often wonder at what point I should encourage his interest. I see that they sell clubs for aged 3-5 and 6-8. I kinda think 4 is a little to young to be even thinking about it, although he is interested. What could he really do at age 4. 

Driving range when its quiet? 

How does the club look at a child walking the course? Insurance for personal injury?


----------



## DRW (Aug 8, 2018)

That's great Chellie, hope she enjoys it and continues with it.:thup:

Jusme, I would just start as soon as they show an interest and make it fun and as exciting as possible(as golf is boring when compared to playing football for instance). Iirc I think I took my son up the driving first a couple of times, just so he could hit a ball with the promise of going out on the course. I then took him to a short/flat/easy par 3 course initially, when it was really quiet(found people being around he was completely distracted:rofl. Used to let him hit another if a bad hit, he would go running after the ball on a good one, tried to make it as much fun as possible..


My daughter, I just took out on the course with my playing partner(they were a similar standard, just started :rofl and me. Similar when the course was dead first thing on a Sunday morning. Sadly after a number of times, she didn't want to continue with it but hopefully she may try in again in the future.

Get them out there, they are the future of golf:fore:


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2018)

Never too young to start. My little boy has been swinging a plastic club since he was about 18 months, just copying me. 

Got him a set of proper clubs (SW, 7i, Driver, Putter), he's now 4. Just trying to make it fun and not teaching him anything apart from the basics i.e. not smashing his putter into the green like a full shot!

He loves it.


----------



## chellie (Aug 24, 2018)

jusme said:



			How does the club look at a child walking the course? Insurance for personal injury?
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this. Haven't been told that we can't and hadn't even thought about it. Don't think we can add her to our golf insurance so will have to investigate further.

Anyway, she's had her first two lessons and her membership application form went in yesterday. She's practiced on the range today before we went out and has also been doing it at home.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2018)

jusme said:



			Good to read these stories. My little boy is 4 and a half and I often wonder at what point I should encourage his interest. I see that they sell clubs for aged 3-5 and 6-8. I kinda think 4 is a little to young to be even thinking about it, although he is interested. What could he really do at age 4.

Driving range when its quiet?

How does the club look at a child walking the course? Insurance for personal injury?
		
Click to expand...

Get him some plastic clubs from the Pound Shop, get him swinging and putting in the Lounge. It's what I did with my 4 grandkids. Don't forget their attention span will only be minimal so show
some patience. You'll soon find out if there is any interest there.


----------



## sarahlouisetr (Sep 3, 2018)

I am going to be a new mom soon. I was thinking about whether anybody has information about when a child can play? I heard a little child can putt at 25 months. Is this true.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi SL, I'm a lot older than that and I still can't putt. 

Give them a club as soon as they can grip the thing and find out. Who knows you may have given birth to the next greatest golfer.


----------



## Brizo1411 (Oct 7, 2018)

my young lad is 9

hes puttting on the living room carpet at nights whilst im chipping shots up onto the couch

all while the wife watches xfactor

saturday nights are rock n roll


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 30, 2018)

Thankfully my lad loves sport, so he loves playing golf.

Probably got him playing at the age of 5 - this is one of the 1st videos I've got of him out on a 'proper' golf course (It's a 9 hole course - Par is 30, so there are 3 par 4's, but each hole is a genuine challenge with the greens built to USGA standards etc)






He's now 8 and has developed a lovely swing, and plays regularly with me on 18 hole courses. Had a bogey yesterday off the blue tees on the 13th at Dewsbury District Golf Club - It's 350 yards, stroke index 2.

This is his tee shot on the 14th. Hopefully you can see the progress that kids can make at such a young age. It's an absolute joy to play with him tbh, and I hope he looks back fondly on these days when I'm too old to play - as I do now with my old man.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 30, 2018)

Mel Smooth said:



			Thankfully my lad loves sport, so he loves playing golf.

Probably got him playing at the age of 5 - this is one of the 1st videos I've got of him out on a 'proper' golf course (It's a 9 hole course - Par is 30, so there are 3 par 4's, but each hole is a genuine challenge with the greens built to USGA standards etc)






He's now 8 and has developed a lovely swing, and plays regularly with me on 18 hole courses. Had a bogey yesterday off the blue tees on the 13th at Dewsbury District Golf Club - It's 350 yards, stroke index 2.

This is his tee shot on the 14th. Hopefully you can see the progress that kids can make at such a young age. It's an absolute joy to play with him tbh, and I hope he looks back fondly on these days when I'm too old to play - as I do now with my old man.







Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fantastic how he can concentrate and hit such a good drive, my grandsons are 6 and 8 year olds and I would never get them to stay still that long. 

Hope he continues to love the game , good luck to himðŸ‘


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 30, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Thatâ€™s fantastic how he can concentrate and hit such a good drive, my grandsons are 6 and 8 year olds and I would never get them to stay still that long.

Hope he continues to love the game , good luck to himðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

He has a natural aptitude for ball sports, and I can honestly say I've never had to give him a massive amount of instruction, he's just picked things up from watching other golfers, and I suspect playing golf on his Xbox.

I've got him some indoor tuition booked over the winter in a simulator, which he thinks is great, and from his first lesson he added 10 yards to his drives.


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2018)

sarahlouisetr said:



			I am going to be a new mom soon. I was thinking about whether anybody has information about when a child can play? *I heard a little child can putt at 25 months.* Is this true.
		
Click to expand...

I can't putt and I'm 60!


----------

